# Hi Everyone.



## Scotty59 (Jul 24, 2018)

First I would like to say I love reading all the stories on this wonderful site. A little information of what I’m looking for. My great grandfather was a harbor master, and lived in Lossiemouth, Scotland. He passed away in the 1930’s so I’m not sure if anyone may remember him. His name was William Stewart and I’ve tried to find out the names of the boats that he was on. He also worked as a volunteer at the lifeboat station in Lossie that is now an abandoned building. Lesson learned! A child should always listen to their Grandad’s stories about their childhood or I wouldn’t be in this predicament. I will continue to do research, and will also continue reading all these incredible stories. I’m not sure I could handle the seas even though it’s in my blood. Being a female I’m quite afraid of the unknown of what lays ahead in such a huge body of water lol. I should give myself more credit though??


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from NZ and welcome to the site. Hope you get some replies to your request. Ex Leith pool.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Scotty59 said:


> First I would like to say I love reading all the stories on this wonderful site. A little information of what I’m looking for. My great grandfather was a harbor master, and lived in Lossiemouth, Scotland. He passed away in the 1930’s so I’m not sure if anyone may remember him. His name was William Stewart and I’ve tried to find out the names of the boats that he was on. He also worked as a volunteer at the lifeboat station in Lossie that is now an abandoned building. Lesson learned! A child should always listen to their Grandad’s stories about their childhood or I wouldn’t be in this predicament. I will continue to do research, and will also continue reading all these incredible stories. I’m not sure I could handle the seas even though it’s in my blood. Being a female I’m quite afraid of the unknown of what lays ahead in such a huge body of water lol. I should give myself more credit though??


I live in Burghead.You could try contacting the Lossiemouth Fisheries Museum.


----------

